# Dealing With Christomonism



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2011)

A young man I met while still at Pittsburgh Theological Seminary has recently come under the influence of Tom Torrance and Karl Barth through a Professor there and is beginning to take a view of the Trinity and Christ that is or will lead to Christomonism. 

Any articles, books, audio, etc...that deals with this either implicitly or explicitly would be greatly appreciated. 

I have already pointed him to the relevant sections of various systematics.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 20, 2011)

Benjamin, perhaps it would be helpful if you were to define for us what Christomonism is. I'll admit that I don't believe I am familiar with the term.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2011)

This may or may not be helpful: NextReformation » Christomonism.. and the “other”


----------



## jwright82 (Sep 20, 2011)

Van Til and Barth - ReformedForum.org. Here is the Reformed Forum on Van Til's critique of Barth.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 20, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> This may or may not be helpful: NextReformation » Christomonism.. and the “other”



OK, got it: "What this means is that we take this little phrase “Jesus is God” and reduce our Triune God to a single person."


----------



## MarieP (Sep 20, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Benjamin, perhaps it would be helpful if you were to define for us what Christomonism is. I'll admit that I don't believe I am familiar with the term.



Same here- I read that at first as "Christonomism"

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




Marrow Man said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > This may or may not be helpful: NextReformation » Christomonism.. and the “other”
> ...



In other words, Sabellianism, Modalism, Modal Monarchianism, or Jesus Onlyism, right?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 20, 2011)

> From a misconstrued christocentricity it is only a step to a purely anthropocentric view, which soon leaves one wondering whether there is any point or meaning in saying God: period. And one answer that comes back honestly enough is "No, God is dead."
> It does make all the difference where one puts the center. A fully humane, even humanist, anthropology is one thing, and a good one; but a Christian may question whether it is true to the deepest heart of man to put him at the center of things, even of himself. Again, a fully balanced christology, doing full justice to the human nature of Christ, is one thing and a good one, and even a christocentric approach to the Christian life is excellent in a limited context. But it leaves one with the question, what was the center of this Christ center, of Christ's own life? If one is going to be honest with the gospel, one must surely answer, God, the Father. So ultimately Christian theology must be unashamedly theocentric.


-Edmund Hill


----------

